# Type R , R34 ...hehe



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we now have this in stock, got to admire the work thats gone into it

its a Type R underneath


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

that thing is really ugly.....sorry fr my comment ;-)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its not to my taste either but i think it will end up in the UK as a maxpower sound off audio car or something

still i would have the nismo LED rear lights off it 

just thought i would post up as to what the crazy japs get up to when they have too much £ lol


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Ugly from the front, some S15 lights would have gone down much better!


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, what we've got here is the straight opposite of your Z ! - The definiton of Rice !!!


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

That hydraulic suspension is so sad, what's the point in letting your car up and down?
And the wheels are just another set of chrome crap.


----------



## Skyline Squeak (Jun 21, 2006)

Not nice at all, wheres the scrappy lol


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

same as above but yes a lot of work and time has gone into that build .. my hat is off for that reason ....


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

gibson said:


> same as above but yes a lot of work and time has gone into that build .. my hat is off for that reason ....


agreed, not to my taste looks a bit too rice personally - my opinion - but i do admire the amount of time you have spent on it! a bad job well done! kudos to you and your dedication though!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Almost lost for words on this one 

If people get shouted down for a GTR badge on a GTS, what on earth does a GTR badge and trimmings on a Type R equal?


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Chamber said:


> agreed, not to my taste looks a bit too rice personally - my opinion - but i do admire the amount of time you have spent on it! a bad job well done! kudos to you and your dedication though!


I agree totally,I'd never even ride in it but being an auto enthusiast,I can appreciate the time and hard work that went into it,the basic bodywork is amazing and the paint is flawless from what I can see.To each his own.


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

Haha, just goes to show, dont post up a skyline wana be on this forum! It gets taken apart!     

Not a dig just an observation!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

It's pretty gruesome ,but I cant belive they go to the trouble of all that work then stick a cheap looking tacky wing on the back uke:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice way to ruin a DC2. But it seems not to be a Type R but an Si Integra. Type R = manual transmission and that inlet manifold doesnt look like an ITR item. uke:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i think its great posting up , and seeing what peoples reactions are....

i just admire the work gone into it lol


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

STEERING WHEEL! uke:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

It's far from my ideal car too.... Like most here I'm also a GT-R enthusiast but when I first spotted this car here in Japan it made me laugh - and I enjoyed looking at it as a unique out-of-the-box creation. The closer I looked at it, the more I noticed.

I had a good laugh checking it over & in the end was impressed enough by the attention to detail and quality of conversion to buy this car for our stock. The panels & bompers are made entirely without use of body filler, the creator of this car actually moulded the panels with excellent fit. Even the inner arches were stripped, painted, etc. The professionalism of the work completed on the body, etc is clearly evident.

Personally, I like the steering wheel. I can appreciate it takes some serious skill to be able to program a CNC lathe & milling machine to create something like that. I wouldn't fit a wheel like that to any of my cars for various reasons but it's definitely not something seen before! This car's got further potential with the interior and the sound system too. 

Sure, it's pretending to be something it's not. That's plainly obvious isn't it 

The aim of it's previous owner was to create something resembling a widely recognised icon incorporating a sense of humour and provoke reaction whether good or bad. 

Same sort of thing as concept cars - Some people love 'em, some hate them but they sure as hell do attract attention


----------



## jko (May 9, 2007)

Wow, no thanks.

This seems more like a "Riceboy" creation from the US.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

jko said:


> Wow, no thanks.
> 
> This seems more like a "Riceboy" creation from the US.


^^Same here^^ Maybe it will sell to someone in the US so they can finally drive a legal "GTR R34" (wannabe) over there...
And I also admire all the hard work that's gone in to it, i guess it is a nice project when you don't know what to do with you're money and you want something that has NEVER been done before (and hopefully never will again  )


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

Definitely not a real Type R and THANK GOD its not! That would sure be waste of a great car.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

That is just plain ugly. There is NO part of that car that requires any admiration. In fact, the only thing I admire is how far up the 'stupid' league the builder has managed to get himself.

What an arse!!.









TT


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Coming to southend seafront & Max power magazine very soon...LOL ! Sorry but that's just nasty.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks well prepared in the pictures though has someone 'enhanced' them a bit as the colours seem strange to my eyes (not digging just interested really).

Seems like a good enough way to promote your business but can't really see how this is different from any of the other show cars in max-power or the pimp my ride thing.

I don't mind this sort of thing if there's a degree of functionality involved but as ever this one seems to have been done for the 'bling' factor which is a pity.

Now if the company in question had teamed up with an engineering firm who produced say a tube chassis and they layed some special bodywork over the top then that would impress me.


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

Nick MW said:


> Almost lost for words on this one
> 
> If people get shouted down for a GTR badge on a GTS, what on earth does a GTR badge and trimmings on a Type R equal?


drawn and quartered me thinks haha

disgusting imho.:bawling:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

matty32 said:


> i just admire the work gone into it lol


All the work for nothing:chuckle:


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

I think its cool .. sure its ott but y'know so what, its a custom car aint it. 

Hyrdaulics are cool, love the steering wheel .. sure i wouldnt use one in a car i drive but i think the work thats gone into creating it shows through.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Scary. Appreciate the time and effort put in but not my cup of tea :clap:


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

of course we would all rather an actual gtr but i can appreciate this car for the simple fact of all the hard work that had to go into creating and designing a car like this and all the money that had to be spent to get it done probablly.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Many work must be involved to build this car, my respect for this craftsmenship... But it looks so.. Scheisse! 

Marc


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

I can see alot of time and work has gone into it and well done to the person who created it.

Not my cup of tea though


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

the work is amazing but it seems almost disrespectful to the r34....


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Am speechless so i copy and pasted*

Our Father which art in heaven, Hallowed be thy name. Thy kingdom come, Thy will be done in earth, as it is in heaven. Give us this day our daily bread. And forgive us our debts, as we forgive our debtors. And lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil: For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, for ever. Amen.:chuckle:

Sorry Matty, and thanks for the R34 GTR Nismo fenders very nice and good service fast delivery :thumbsup:


----------

